# HOW TO DYE A RAGTOP ?



## bluntman91deville (Dec 1, 2006)

IS IT WORTH IT TO DYE A RAGTOP OR BETTER TO BUY A NEW ONE??? :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

if your cheap and its in good shape dye it for the time being till you sell enough cans to get a new one.

if you got it like that just drop a fresh one padding and all


----------



## bluntman91deville (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2007, 10:29 AM~7444401
> *if your cheap and its in good shape dye it for the time being till you sell enough cans to get a new one.
> 
> if you got it like that just drop a fresh one padding and all
> ...


 :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

What. Answer we're you looking for? Yes re do your top completely and don't dye it. 

If you do dye it PM me and ill give you step by step directions. 







:uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dye it if its temporary, dont expect it to hold up for many then a year or two


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

If the top is stayfast canvas, the canvas has a rubber inlay to make it water repellent. I'd just redo the top the color you want it.


----------

